# Some more..



## drizzt (Apr 22, 2007)

Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergi, subimago female







Ceratomantis saussuri






Sibylla pretiosa female, shadow of the dragon


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

!!! Wow! :shock:  Great photos, they're so beautiful! How big is the Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergi and Ceratomantis saussuri?


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

As always, great pics!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 22, 2007)

Great photographs! I can already see the "9" on the first one.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah that is cool how you can see on its wing buds the #9 i never new that they got the #9 that early.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 23, 2007)

awsome pictures


----------

